# Help, reflective or shoot through umbrella?



## cleveland (Dec 7, 2006)

Hello.
I'm new to taking the next step towards more "professional" photography.
I need to purchase lighting and umbrellas.
What is the difference between reflective umbrellas and shoot through umbrellas, besides the obvious?
Which is better to use and what are the advantages and disadvantages?
Thanks for the advice...
-Alexander


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Dec 7, 2006)

Shoot throught give you a more diffused light

Reflected is more efficient

The character of light is different

You can put the shoot through really close to the face, when with reflected you're limited by the umbrella rod.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 7, 2006)

A photography instructor I had...said that he never shoots through...only reflects.  I've heard others say this as well.  Some of them don't like the shadows caused by the umbrella's ribs.  If your budget allows...softboxes allow more control of the light than umbrellas.  A lot pros will use only soft boxes and no umbrellas at all.

Here is a link that has examples of many different types of lighting modifiers.


----------



## fmw (Dec 7, 2006)

DocFrankenstein said:
			
		

> Shoot throught give you a more diffused light
> 
> Reflected is more efficient
> 
> ...


 
Unfortunately diffusion doesn't soften the light.  What does that is the size of the light source relative to the subject.  Reality is that a reflective umbrella softens the the light more because it creates a larger source.  Getting the light source closer does soften the light for the same reason.  None of it has anything to do with diffusion.

In all my years in the studio, I never used a shoot-through umbrella.  I did use soft boxes which would produce about the same effect but normally used six foot tall ones so they still produced pretty soft light.  If I wanted harder light I either used a small umbrella or a honeycomb or simply moved the umbrellas or soft boxes away from the subject if I had enough flash power.

In my opinion, a soft box will do a better job than a shoot through umbrella.  If you have enough flash power it will usually provide more control and consistency than an umbrella.  If you don't have enough flash power, the reflective umbrella is more efficient as mentioned above by Doc Frankenstein.  

These decisions need to be based on the subject, the studio size, the amount of flash power available, the desired result etc.  You can't just say I'll use this instead of that.


----------



## cleveland (Dec 7, 2006)

I think what I'm trying to do is to illuminate without the need for a flash and to avoid glare and shadows. Inanimate objects no bigger than 3' square, indoors only, display type of photos.
-Alexander


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Dec 7, 2006)

fmw said:
			
		

> Unfortunately diffusion doesn't soften the light.  What does that is the size of the light source relative to the subject.  Reality is that a reflective umbrella softens the the light more because it creates a larger source.  Getting the light source closer does soften the light for the same reason.  None of it has anything to do with diffusion.


Sorry, I meant to say the characted of light is different. I only have 3 umbrellas to compare, silver being the harshest and shoot-through being the softest. White falls in the middle somewhere.

It's hard to describe. But reflective makes the skin appear shinier than the shoot through.


----------



## fmw (Dec 8, 2006)

cleveland said:
			
		

> I think what I'm trying to do is to illuminate without the need for a flash and to avoid glare and shadows. Inanimate objects no bigger than 3' square, indoors only, display type of photos.
> -Alexander


 
Then you need a light tent.  You can make one yourself or buy a ready made one from any of the mail order photo sources.  The light tent will give you shadowless light.  Good shooting.

Fred


----------



## cleveland (Dec 9, 2006)

What type of matterial should be used and where can I get it from?
I've heard nylon velour is the best, but where to get it - I have no idea.
-Alexander


----------



## Mad_Gnome (Dec 12, 2006)

Any transluscent white material should work. Go to a camera store and see what the material used in a softbox looks like, then check your local fabric store to see if they have anything similar.


----------



## Goontz (May 12, 2010)

Here's just one example of a DIY light box/light tent. I'm sure a google search would have several more options. 

How to Make An Inexpensive Light Tent &#8211; DIY


----------

